# Architectural Drawing



## lmosley1948 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have been hired to build a porch for this couple who wants to extend their porch to the end of the house and come out an extra 4 feet (total size for porch will be 8'X21') and they're wanting a gable style roof with a 5/12 pitch. They're trying to make it so that the door being off centered is not so noticeable and I'm making the pitch not so tall so that it doesn't affect the window adjacent to it. This poor couple has the HOA from Hades. We submitted 8 pages to them with materials and hand drawings of where changes will be made to, but they keep kicking it back to us asking for a professional architectural sketch of what the porch will look like when finished. I'm 67 years old and have been building houses in NC for the past 32 years and never have endured this type of red tape. We just opened up a new company and expanded it in SC and while business has opened significantly, the headaches have poured in. 
I don't know how to use any of these fancy programs to do CAD drawings and I don't think my arthritis can handle using the mouse that long. Do you know of any website that I can go to and just enter in what I sketched up? The HOA said they just want to see a picture of what the house will look like when finished. I'm getting about tired of dealing with them too.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Have the HO's hire an arch and tell them to call you when they are ready to start.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been looking at plans and maps my entire career. You should be ashamed of yourself for complaining that the HOA can't understand your gibberish elevation. I can't either, it looks like the work of a child.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Here, maybe you can make use of this.

it is 11 x 17.

Andy.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ thats awesome Andy!!! hope he can figure out hot to make use of it...that should more than satisfy the HOA


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

THIS is a link to the 3 page PDF file in DropBox.

Andy.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice! He should hire you to do some construction documents, working out the kinks on paper ends up being a lot cheaper than in the field.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

He charges me for that.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> He charges me for that.


Mike that's because you special :laughing:


----------



## lmosley1948 (Jun 23, 2015)

Andy,
Thank you so much! I have been sitting in the library all morning trying to read about graphic design and looking up Autocad books in the kiosk. I swore I would never join the 21st century digital world but I see more and more the way to compete is to hire a young architect with computer graphing skills. I cannot thank you enough. If you have any websites that you can recommend that will help me learn skills with design work like what you rendered for me please let me know. Also, I would love to pay you for your work. PM me and I can send you something for your troubles.

I think where you placed the pitch is real interesting. The husband kept talking about placing the pitch in the center and making the gable not so large and maybe doing a 4/12 instead of a 5/12 to match the pitches at the top, but I like the way you have the gable stretched out across the length of the porch. I know their question was regarding the left hand side above the garage being short and the right hand addition being raised higher and concerned with it looking added on. The thing though is with this picture I'm adding that they sent me with what they were talking about with the center is that the door here is correctly centered. On their house it's not exactly in the best spot for it to be considered centered. Where you have the pitch starting, my eye goes directly to there instead of the door which is what I think will help with offsetting this displacement. Do you agree?

Man Andy, I am rendered speechless at what you did for me. Seriously, PM me so I can send you some money for your work because I feel like the questions I'm asking and pictures I've shown you should not be left unpaid for.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You are welcome t go ahead and use what I provided here no worries.

There was no particular insight or thought to design sense on this one, I simply put the roof where I interpreted from your sketch that it was to be.

Pure luck that you like it there.

If you could maybe put $50.00 to Catholic Charities USA (or another of your choice) for me that would be fantastic.

Andy.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I've been looking at plans and maps my entire career. You should be ashamed of yourself for complaining that the HOA can't understand your gibberish elevation. I can't either, it looks like the work of a child.


Priceless. :thumbsup:


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Here, maybe you can make use of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm inspired by your generosity. Seriously Andy, way to go man.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Andy, I have this project..... well anyway here it is.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll handle this one Andy. Take a break.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Does this help? I can work up an isometric view if the customer needs more detail.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Does this help? I can work up an isometric view if the customer needs more detail.


Wow, so fast. Pro Bono?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Does this help? I can work up an isometric view if the customer needs more detail.


You have me nekid.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I quit building decks naked years ago.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You are welcome t go ahead and use what I provided here no worries.
> 
> There was no particular insight or thought to design sense on this one, I simply put the roof where I interpreted from your sketch that it was to be.
> 
> ...


Wow this is the pinnacle of forum help at its best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Andy, I have this project..... well anyway here it is.


Not too bad, at-least its double ply and not that junk they use in the Port-o-John.


----------



## TJDavis (Apr 19, 2015)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You are welcome t go ahead and use what I provided here no worries.
> 
> There was no particular insight or thought to design sense on this one, I simply put the roof where I interpreted from your sketch that it was to be.
> 
> ...


Did you draw those in Chief?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

TJDavis said:


> Did you draw those in Chief?


Yes Chief Premier version X7.

Pretty quick too, took about 30 minutes if I remember correctly.


Andy.


----------



## TJDavis (Apr 19, 2015)

Chief can be the greatest thing since peanut butter. I'm still in 8. I just never saw the need to upgrade.


----------



## mezzfloors (Jun 19, 2015)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Here, maybe you can make use of this.
> 
> it is 11 x 17.
> 
> Andy.


Great work Andy and really nice of you.


----------



## JSDraftDesign (Feb 14, 2016)

Californiadecks said:


> I quit building decks naked years ago.


Lol


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Andy, I have this project..... well anyway here it is.


Hell Mike, ow da ell did I miss that one?

har har har!!!


----------

